# Beckham's bonking (alleged!)



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The newspapers are desperate to damage the Beckham's marriage. 
Why?

This latest female to come out of the woodwork appears to be doing it for the money after she was sacked!

Yes, the Beckham's do invite publicity and enjoy the attention they receive. Whether you like them or not, it does not seem fair that they have to put up with this continual witch hunt aimed at discrediting them.
:x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Footballers wives was good last night!  . Like for like! Seems they're all at it :lol: Weheeeeey! :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Footballers Wives finished last night, was good but had a stupid ending.
Still want to be a footballers wife though  
Oh Becks, promise I wouldnt breathe a word about our relationship .......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can feel the bitterness and the jealousy on why he wasn't bonking you instead.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

'Rebecca one Loos woman' Headline from the Sun - says it all really :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I can feel the bitterness and the jealousy on why he wasn't bonking you instead.


When he meets me he will find me irrisistable, until then I will wait.........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Since this is the flame room -

Who gives a flying fuck what the Beckhams do? How boring and uninteresting are some peoples lives that they take interest in that shite.

She's a dog and hes a footballer........ oooooooo..... important NOT.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think your gonna have to wait with his schedule of events  ...Still there is always Posh


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Think your gonna have to wait with his schedule of events  ...Still there is always Posh


Who fancies Posh? 
Do you?


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:wink: if it was down to posh or a tommy tank , i think posh would just sneak it as she could fetch me a cup of tea after :wink: but then again so would the wife hmmmmm ok thats it f**k off posh , im having the tommy


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Who gives a flying fuck what the Beckhams do? How boring and uninteresting are some peoples lives that they take interest in that shite.


Totally. All this "celebrity" wank is so fucking annoying. Why would anyone want to "celebrate" them?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a flying fuck what the Beckhams do? How boring and uninteresting are some peoples lives that they take interest in that shite.
> ...


Because we like to see them suffer, as they earn more than us and they are better looking. In other words we are jealous of their good fortunes.

Also as you have seen if women like Paula above can't have Beckham, they become vindictive and they must punish him for not being selected in the first place.

I like Posh but she it a bit flat chested, which turns me off a bit.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I like Posh but she it a bit flat chested, which turns me off a bit.


then you just blow hard and inflate to size :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Because we like to see them suffer, as they earn more than us and they are better looking. In other words we are jealous of their good fortunes.


Speak for yourself. I'd rather they just buggered off. And most of them aren't better looking. Look at geri haliwell. Washed up old slapper who made a fortune out of doing fuck all and being in the media all the time. 
I don't give a toss if these people are in the papers personally. It's when they're on the TV that I get pissed off.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I definately would give David Beckham one though  :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Vlas - thats bollox - we build them up we knock em down we build them into bigger heroes - its ALL wank


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I definately would give David Beckham one though  :wink:


Me too!
Us girls have such refined taste in men........


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

paulatt said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I definately would give David Beckham one though  :wink:
> ...


Age before beauty, that means I'm first.  :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


What exactly do you want to give him? I guess you are talking about a hair cut ehh?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

phil said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Because we like to see them suffer, as they earn more than us and they are better looking. In other words we are jealous of their good fortunes.
> ...


ooooooo.....I really liked Geri as Ginger with the union jack hot pants. Makes me druel just thinking of it. She can nibble my sausage any day!

Takes all sorts?

Jim.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Nigella Lawson MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now were talking !!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

As Ferguson would say..............pwick, the boy's a pwick.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

You girls are so shallow sometimes :roll:. Beckham? Do me a favour, he can hardly construct a sentence. If he didn't have the ability to kick a pigs bladder around in an amusing fashion he'd be emptying your bins. Victoria has even less talent, mind you to her credit she knows it. And if you say it's his body and don't care about his talent take Peter Andre instead, or take a closer look at the bloke who IS emptying your bins on a Thursday morning, at least he will be real as opposed to Real (Madrid).


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The Sun are still carrying it as front page news.

They really need to get a life. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Who gives a flying fuck what the Beckhams do? How boring and uninteresting are some peoples lives that they take interest in that shite.
> 
> She's a dog and hes a footballer........ oooooooo..... important NOT.


Have to agree with that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would also do Brad Pitt! :-*

With jennifer watching!  :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I would also do Brad Pitt! :-*
> 
> With jennifer watching!  :wink:


Abi,
You really do need to get out more!! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I would also do Brad Pitt! :-*
> 
> You naughty girl :wink: [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> With jennifer watching!  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know I know - sad slut arn't I


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

So the News of the World have published the 'real' story today. 
23 women have all claimed to have had our Becks!  
Abi & me are two, so who are all these other women?
:x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

uppTTnorth said:


> Nigella Lawson MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now were talking !!


Too mumsey and an arse the size of Hampshire. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a flying fuck what the Beckhams do? How boring and uninteresting are some peoples lives that they take interest in that shite.
> ...


<<Pedant>> actually she is a rat-faced bitch.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Too mumsey and an arse the size of Hampshire.


 :roll:

Can't half cook though ... :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nigella is beautiful and full of class and I bet she wouldn't be a bitch either


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Nigella is beautiful and full of class and I bet she wouldn't be a bitch either


What makes you so sure? She is after all married to a Saatchi who paid Â£300,000 for an unmade bed... :roll: [/i]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Better bet than "posh"........ :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Nigella is beautiful and full of class and I bet she wouldn't be a bitch either
> ...


I thought she was widowed!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

garyc said:


> uppTTnorth said:
> 
> 
> > Nigella Lawson MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now were talking !!
> ...


I like Hampshire......its better than giving the dog a bonio! :!:

mumsey = experienced :? 
big arse = experienced 

Are we trying to get to the bottom of the problem here? 

You've gotta sas it jive turkies. :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

SteveS said:


> Better bet than "posh"........ :roll:


But Posh has got more dosh..... 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> But Posh has got more dosh..... 8)


Apparently Posh is worth far more money than her hubby. 
Did the Spice Girls really sell that many records?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> SteveS said:
> 
> 
> > Better bet than "posh"........ :roll:
> ...


I doubt if the Beckhams are as wealthy as the Saatchis. But they are definately more nouveau vulgar in the pop/football world.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Remarried quite quickly after hubby #1 died...Saatchi needs to check what she puts in his tea. :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I remember reading an interview with her first husband shortly before he died. They asked him if he was scared of dying, to which he replied that the only thing worrying him was who was going to be bonking Nigella after he was gone.

P.S. I fancy her too. I reckon she's right dirty in bed. Well you can tell can't you??????


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> P.S. I fancy her too. I reckon she's right dirty in bed. Well you can tell can't you??????


Get out that squirty cream and ice cubes Nigella gawl ....  :wink:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

exclusive interview with the 'slapper' on sky tonight at 10 !
its all true she says .. why would I lie !!! yer FOR THE MONEY ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I might watch that! :roll: :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> > P.S. I fancy her too. I reckon she's right dirty in bed. Well you can tell can't you??????
> 
> 
> Get out that squirty cream and ice cubes Nigella gawl ....  :wink:


Now you're talking!!! Yeah, baby


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:wink: Look at it this way , apart from the yummy big round soft squeezy arse , mmmmm Nigella can go make you a half decent buttie n cup of tea and fetch it back to bed  . whats posh gonna do apart from ring for a pizza n fetch u a can of coke, give me a well rounded woman any day :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

uppTTnorth said:


> :wink: Look at it this way , apart from the yummy big round soft squeezy arse , mmmmm Nigella can go make you a half decent buttie n cup of tea and fetch it back to bed  . whats posh gonna do apart from ring for a pizza n fetch u a can of coke, give me a well rounded woman any day :wink:


........Who can also cook a damn good full english breakfast as your reward too...LOL...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> uppTTnorth said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Look at it this way , apart from the yummy big round soft squeezy arse , mmmmm Nigella can go make you a half decent buttie n cup of tea and fetch it back to bed  . whats posh gonna do apart from ring for a pizza n fetch u a can of coke, give me a well rounded woman any day :wink:
> ...


Far too many calories!! Very bad for you! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

uppTTnorth said:


> :wink: ........give me a well rounded woman any day :wink:


Right then, quick sexist poll. Do we prefer the fuller Rubesian figure (a la Nigella) for the comfy cruise, or the more sleek stoaty arse (not necessarily Posh - Kylie is a better marque) and sporty chassis on a woman, for tighter handling?

Personally I'm a stoat man.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Depends on my mood :roll:.

Although I have to admit that posh would ony suit my mood if I were suicidal. Kylie now........that white, ahem, dress .


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> uppTTnorth said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: ........give me a well rounded woman any day :wink:
> ...


Would go for both.

Nigella ooses sexuality but Posh and Kylie are very attractive.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > uppTTnorth said:
> ...


Well I suppose that you could have your cake _and _ eat it with Nigella.

Plus you could alwasy think of her father to hold back any premature ejaculation problems :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

SteveS said:


> You girls are so shallow sometimes :roll:. Beckham? Do me a favour, he can hardly construct a sentence. If he didn't have the ability to kick a pigs bladder around in an amusing fashion he'd be emptying your bins. Victoria has even less talent, mind you to her credit she knows it. And if you say it's his body and don't care about his talent take Peter Andre instead, or take a closer look at the bloke who IS emptying your bins on a Thursday morning, at least he will be real as opposed to Real (Madrid).


From the girls point of view they arnt asking him to talk to them !! we all know there is no brain up there but thats not what they are looking at !!

Think of it the other way .... all those guys who think those page 3 girls are ...... well same thing most couldnt string 2 words togther either but then guys dont wnat them to do any talking either !!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So then guys! What's it to be? The skinny size 8 gawl with no humour and lame personality like Posh or the lovely fit shapely size 16 chick  with a good sense of humour  ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would choose the one with the tight arse as it gives a better feeling during anal encounters!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

.....Vlastan !!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I would choose the one with the tight arse as it gives a better feeling during anal encounters!


Yeah, but no love handles to hang onto!! :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose the one with the tight arse as it gives a better feeling during anal encounters!
> ...


Disgusting thought.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Going off topic now!


----------

